# Can kibble be frozen? and need advice on 3rd kibble in mix



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

I am currently switching Hazel off her kitten kibble still (almost there) and in doing so my first choice to add in was the Innova Low fat Cat food. It lists min protien at 32% (no max listed) and 8 min-10% max fat. I started mixing that in last mth the day I brought her home so by next week will be phased out and I can add yet another.

Today I picked up Now! Grain free Senior and weight management cat kibble as a 2nd. It lists min 30% protein, min 14 % fat. LOVE THE KIBBLE SIZE! Salmon is listed as the 13th ingredient (I didn't REALLY want fish having read this can make for smells) but 13th is not too bad.

What would be a good third fish-free choice given what I have started with these 2? Hazel does use her wheel quite a bit at night but not knowing other hedgies I really can't say she is super active. She was born last December.

The 3rd kibble I add in will likely be a balancer given the other choices so some advice would be very helpful. 


Other issue- I notice my bag of Innova expires Sept 22/11...2.2# bag. The Now! comes in a 1# bag (LOVE THE BAG SIZE!) Expires Nov 17/11. I'm wondering how everyone deals with the multiple expiry dates? Can kibble be frozen at all? Even with buying the smallest bags there is no way Hazel will eat that much kibble before next mth. If kibble is mixed together how does one deal with the expiry issues without a lot of waste?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If you can get it, Solid Gold is a nice food, it's got lamb as the main ingredient, and 12% fat. Can't remember protein off the top of my head though. Lily absolutely loves it, it's her favorite food in her mix. The kibble is a little big, they're kind of chunky X-shapes. You could also check the new cat food list that CanadienHedgie has posted for more ideas. 

And yup, you can freeze kibble! I believe Nancy said somewhere that it shouldn't be frozen for longer than 8-9 months, though I can't remember the exact length of time. I know it was less than a year. I have gallon bags of all of Lily's foods in our deep freezer, with the name of the food, the bag expiration date, and the date it went into the freezer written on the bag.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

THANKS! that helps...I figured there must be some trick in preserving because they don't make Hedgie size bags lol! I guess then making up a mix for the week or so is ideal then refill from the freezer. I gave her a couple Now kibbles with her chicken tonight and she annointed, not a lot but she tasted it then had a go ha 

I know we have solid gold in dog food here so I will look for that in cat food (the entire cat section is new to me )

I'm finding it hard to get educated help in the store...they all want to sell me hedgehog food and even tho I say no corn, no wheat, under 33% pro / under 15% fat they never seem to have what I have on my list  I don't mind the higher priced foods...I am used to $75 bags of quality dog food...and they show me crap cat food ugh.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

CanadienHedgie just posted a really nice updated list of cat foods. You could print it out and take it to the store with you. That way you can ask about certain brands, or just show them the list and ask if they have ANYthing on the list, lol. 

Don't rule out buying food online, either. It would probably be a little more expensive than buying in-store, but if you can get the kinds that you actually want, it might be worth it for you.


----------

